

Seeking - How the brain hard-wires us to love Google, Twitter, and texting - raju
http://slate.com/toolbar.aspx?action=print&id=2224932

======
superjared
My brain must be off because I hate the latter two.

~~~
tybris
Same, but why I keep coming back to HN for these irrelevant stories I don't
know.

------
David
"[Brian Knutson] has consistently found that the pictures inside our skulls
show that the possibility of a payoff is much more stimulating than actually
getting one."

There's evolutionary motivation to stop and smell the roses. Who knew? (Or at
least to walk a little slower past them.)

------
alanthonyc
This is the type of information you can use to good effect for making your
website stickier.

At the same time, you need to be careful to make sure you don't abuse the
power you gain from these techniques.

------
radu_floricica
Hm. This probably applies more to HN then to Google.

